# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  آموزش  MooTools

## popcorn

یک سری آموزش در وبلاگ جناب آی تی .

----------


## behiunforgiven

آقا این سایت ف...لتره، میشه خودتون مقاله رو بذارید؟

----------


## Freedon_23

آموزش mootools

----------

